# "Dirty Words" Filter



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

Please note that this forum has a "dirty words" filter. It is active and does screen posts and replaces the obscene word/phrase. 

Note that I configured this under Harri's direction and it is set so if you post a "dirty word", the word will be replaced with "****". In most cases. However, I have a rather nasty and odd sense of humor when it comes to folks that have "Scarface Syndrome" and your post could get replaced with, "I'm violating the 'dirty words' filter. Please contact an Admin or Mod to check my post. Thank you."

Don't test the filter. Repeated violations will get you banned. 

The SOTW Forum is aimed at all ages, from about 13 and up. However, we want to keep this as "professional" a forum as possible. Essentially, if you think that your language is suitable for MY daughters (2 and 10, at this moment), it's suitable for this Forum.


----------

